# tractor hood



## masseyf117 (Nov 12, 2021)

I am looking for a hood for a 2008 John Deere 7230 Premium.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

They make those aftermarket now don’t they?


----------



## masseyf117 (Nov 12, 2021)

Who has the after market hoods?


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

First thing that came up with a google search. 



https://m.facebook.com/pages/category/Agricultural-Service/diversifiedhoods/posts/


----------



## masseyf117 (Nov 12, 2021)

Thank you. Does annyone know of a way to put suspension on a 7230 tractor.


----------

